# Searching people for art project



## eva.blitz (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello,

Im an Austrian photographer, based in Paris, seeking people all over the world willing to work with me on a portrait series via the internet.

This work will be the continuation of my latest series «Elsewhere» which was recently published in the New York magazine «Afterimage». 

Please have a look at the my webpage to get an impression of my work: http://www.evamayer.com/

The idea is that each person (Im looking for about 20 people, not more) will send me a digital picture of herself or himself (jpg high quality about 3 Mo), which will provide a basis. Via e-mail exchanges I will work on the images with each person to create portraits reflecting my models as they see themselves or as they would like to be seen. Everything is possible!

When the project is finished I will thank everybody with a signed print.

If you are interested in participation, please send me a picture of yourself to the following email: em.images@gmail.com
If you have any questions concerning the project, feel free to contact me at the same address. Ill get back to you as soon as possible.

Best regards,
Eva M.


----------

